# Far Cry2



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

As above, is this game any good?

For sale at £15 so think may be next purchase!


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

yep absolutely brilliant m8, the graphics are stunning :thumb:

a bargain at £15 aswell


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

the graphics are good, and fire is really good, but tbh online is not a patch on COD4 or COD5WOW, and playing game gets repetative, i got bored at about 15%

£15 quid i might buy it again as i bought it then traded it in for £25 quid lol as i knew i wouldnt play it when COD5 came out!

Allan


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Cool dude,

Just bought it from Amazon - will look forward to playing it tomorrow!!:thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Awol said:


> £15 quid i might buy it again as i bought it then traded it in for £25 quid lol as i knew i wouldnt play it when COD5 came out!
> 
> Allan


I havent played COd WAW since i started playing far cry 2,absolutly love it 

Havent tried it online yet as i am still working my way through the story mode and its a huge game (about 50 square km's i think)


----------



## raviedavie (Apr 3, 2008)

i thought COD5 WOW was pants !!! 4 was superb but 5 i completed in 6 hours , much much prefered Far cry 2 :thumb:


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah i am really getting into FC2!

My gamertag is rtwelvegauge666 if any one fancies on-line!


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

I like setting fire to the grass


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

xyber said:


> I like setting fire to the grass


Please no drug references 

FWIW I spent a wet Sunday afternoon on FC2 and then slapped it on ebay!


----------



## Sandspeed (Jan 2, 2008)

I've heard it's a bit boring and repetitive


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

If anyone is interested, i'll sell my copy for £13 delivered. It came with the Xbox, played for a while and realised it's not my cup of tea.

So it's basically brand new. £13 delivered. :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

shame u dont have it on ps3 or pc


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone else game across the save glitch yet? (on the 360)


I have a save at 69% complete, and it will not load..Ubisoft have knew about it since november,but still havent sorted it yet :wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

For me it simply got too samey too quickly.............


----------

